# Farrand Super Farron lens Question?



## snowy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I recently aqquired a Farrand Super Farron lens but I have no idea of what brand or model of camera it is used on, any information would be helpful. Here a couple of pics of it.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a large format/view camera lens, without a shutter.  Based on the focal length, this is not an 'every day' lens, and probably needs a fairly specialized camera.  I can't even guess at value however.  Hopefully a couple of our antique guys/LF shooters can shed some more light on it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2014)

The Macrolens Collection Database


----------

